# Strangers...



## deja vu (Nov 4, 2007)

Vietnam 2006 / Black river - Ho Chi Minh City


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

They're well done.

I think that the sharpening has punched up the highlights a bit too much, though. You also ought to be careful with large areas of white, such as in the last two, where it's easy to blow out the highlights.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 6, 2007)

i particularly like the first photo!!

the expression, the wrinkles, the sunglasses, the hat strap.


----------



## faux toe graph (Nov 7, 2007)

Very well done! My favorite is the second. The only thing is, they're too close, I fell like they're invading my personal space


----------



## craig (Nov 8, 2007)

I love all these photos!!! They have a lot of personality.

Love & Bass


----------



## Stillwater (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome series! I really like your portrait style, I'm trying to develop one I enjoy.  But simply killer series.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## noob873 (Nov 9, 2007)

I really like the first two. Great pics.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 9, 2007)

i realy realy liked the seconr portrait ,
his looks is just amazing :O .
all of those are realy awesome ,
what camera did you use ?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 10, 2007)

#1 is amazing ... with #4 I do not like the blown out highlights, they dominate the image and give it some strong imbalance.


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 10, 2007)

nice series...


----------



## wmodule (Nov 11, 2007)

nice series and nice smiles ...


----------



## deja vu (Nov 12, 2007)

D3sh1 said:


> i realy realy liked the seconr portrait ,
> his looks is just amazing :O .
> all of those are realy awesome ,
> what camera did you use ?


 
I shoot with a eos 350d / 40d and 1N analog... 
thx for ur comment...


----------



## deja vu (Nov 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> #1 is amazing ... with #4 I do not like the blown out highlights, they dominate the image and give it some strong imbalance.


 
me too. but i thought / think the expression on his face was worth the show it!


----------

